# New animated movie about dragons



## sgolem (May 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is going to interest people or not, but...

http://www.themagistical.com/home.html

I saw a clip of it at the River Run Film Festival, and I think there's some potential.  I got to see one scene from it which looked pretty cool.

Thing is, I can't help but feel that the animation is a little video gamey, though its likely due to the fact that its a small studio without the resources to do better.  However, I think some of the designs and scenery are pretty cool.  I'm probably going to go see it when it comes out, if nothing else, for the fact that it isn't a goofy comedy like every other animated movie these days.

Anyway, the fact that its a full length animated film made by a studio with only, if I recall correctly, 19 people, is pretty awesome.  Hopefully as time goes on, we'll see more independent animated films.


----------



## Rhainor (May 4, 2007)

19 people is more than enough to make a good movie.

Just look at Kaze: Ghost Warrior.  It may only be 28 minutes long, but it was created by *one guy*, in a little cabin in Alaska, with two consumer-grade home computers, in 6 months.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 11, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Just look at Kaze: Ghost Warrior.Â Â It may only be 28 minutes long, but it was created by *one guy*, in a little cabin in Alaska, with two consumer-grade home computers, in 6 months.



I'm very impressed by what I see in those clips.Â Â One person for six months?  Wow. 

To sgolem: That's some nice animation in that teaser trailer for "The Magistical."


----------



## dave hyena (May 11, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Just look at Kaze: Ghost Warrior.Â Â It may only be 28 minutes long, but it was created by *one guy*, in a little cabin in Alaska, with two consumer-grade home computers, in 6 months.



Though I remember the film not for the content, but for the credits... :wink:


----------

